

Quirky Wink Hubs bricked due to expired TLS cert. All retail stock pulled - gn1
http://www.cnet.com/news/quirky-needs-your-wink-hub-back-after-a-security-update/?

======
jgeorge
As big of a screwup as this is/was, they've done pretty well at recovery. They
posted some "fix it yourself" instructions last night (that just require you
to change your router's dns settings for a few minutes so the hub can
reconnect to where it needs to go - that worked like a charm for me.

------
xkcd-sucks
It's not a bug, it's a Quirk™

